# i really need a smile



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

So my husband works 2 or 3 hours away so he stays out there all week.. that way we survive in this economy. There is no local work..his company is based here in sacramento and they dont have local jobs.. so we have been dealing with out of town work for many months now..

Well his side hobby/dream (doesnt get paid) is a Dj and he went to a party last weekend, yes it was late night when we were sleeping, and he was home when i got up, but he wasn't 100% up to par, how could you be on a few hours if that of sleep.

this weekend he is booked out far from here and they got him a hotel room... but i dont want to go with ximon.. lets not lie.. theres going to be a lot of messed up people, high on drugs and drunk... so not my environment. 

I pray after this week, there will be local work... i really would like to get sick of seeing him!

in the past month i have seen my "husband" 6 days.

I would love some uplifting words to get me through this pity party i am having...I dont want to say anything to him, he is already torn as it is that we wont be there....

i just need to find something to look forward to...

An idea of what i could do this weekend so its ok that he is gone...




a smile for today, to wash away the clouds....


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2010)

Boy thats a tough one. I have the cure, however!

Do a search for any post with the words "Maggie" and "Bob".

Take advantage of Maggies' humanitarian effort to make the world a better place. It works for me.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 24, 2010)

have you tried webcams?


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

@ My Roach man - I will do that

@ Spike - We are waiting on our tax refund, so i can get him a laptop to take with him... It would be nice to see him fall asleep on that hotel bed and drool on the pillow...
We also wanted to do that so my son can play trains and have the web cam on so that Daddy can be with him while he plays....


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 24, 2010)

How about another hobby? I love scrapbooking. You can get started rather inexpensively and scrapbook some stuff and surprise him with new pages each time he comes home. That way you are kind of keeping track of stuff he may not be able to see in person, but could see in picture! You can look up any site but here is one I like to look at for ideas: www.twopeasinabucket.com I would gladly give you suggestions for supplies, etc to get you started. Do you have an AC Moore or Michaels near you?


----------



## fhintz (Feb 24, 2010)

Not sure if this would work or just make you sadder . but maybe precoordinate a time to eat at the same time or just stare at the clouds/stars at the same time. Like plan to both look at the sky from 5:15 and 5:20 and think of each other. I dunno, just an idea.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

Well relax time.. man that would be nice... i think having the 4 yr old all the time, makes it harder..

I do have a scrap book, i should pic back up.. But then again having a 4 yr old who wants to help...drives me nuts..


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have 5 kids. You just have to make time. Even if its an hour a week. I know its not easy but I think it would be rewarding.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 24, 2010)

Go shopping. YES?
Buy your husband something...cute, funny, sexy, something nice
Tease him about it, then when he gets home you will both be exited!

hehe

xx


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

Shopping...ah yes...that always helps.... 

And making time, i try to when he is home, but i am missing him


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats what I do my boyfriend is a joiner, and his boss asked him to work with him for 2 weeks down filey, its far from us so he had to sleep down there, anyway I was bord blah blah blah, and went shopping and bought him a miss you teddy, clothes dvds chocolates.. and told him over the phone i had a naughty suprise for him... I think he thought it was langerie lol!

When he got home he laughed and to this very day he askes when you going to buy sum sexy undies 

xxx


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

funny..... I just got my tax refund but gave half of it to his mother cause she needed to keep her home, then took his dog to the vet, now i think i a bit butt hurt over my money disappearing, him being gone, i think i might even be a bad spot in the month... it might be better than he is gone this weekend as well....


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you for the cheer up... i needed some love... My hunny called and i told him how upset i was, and pressured with tax stuff....and my child plus watching his best friend.....

he of course said, you can come with me... "right on that one babe", i declined and he said next week he will be out there... 

ERRRR i wish that horrible woman would not have needed that money, i could have bought him a lap top and seen his big ears all week!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 24, 2010)

terracolson said:


> It would be nice to see him fall asleep on that hotel bed and drool on the pillow...



Well if you want to watch someone fall asleep and drool on their pillow, you can watch me! 
Seriously though, the webcam idea sounds great! It will be awesome for him to be able to see Ximon too. How old is your son btw?


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

Ximon is 4 yrs old.. He turns 5 on May 24th.

katie unless you got dark curly hair and big ears.. and can burp really really loud...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 24, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> Boy thats a tough one. I have the cure, however!
> 
> Do a search for any post with the words "Maggie" and "Bob".
> 
> Take advantage of Maggies' humanitarian effort to make the world a better place. It works for me.



OMG! I am sure you must be talking about someone else.... I'm not even sure what to say...


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 24, 2010)

terracolson said:


> katie unless you got dark curly hair and big ears.. and can burp really really loud...



Darnit I'm out


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

Plus i am scared nelson my kick my rear, i hear he has a sideways landing that will scare the pants off of you..

I so hope you get that.... cause i am pretty dorky, well homely dorky..

Maggie, 

you know your our entertainment


----------



## BethyB1022 (Feb 24, 2010)

Terra, I can identify with your situation. My boyfriend travels to the west coast for work often and spends a lot of time away from home. It can get stressful having to take care of our home and pets without him. On top of that with me in grad school I don't get much chance to "play" on the weekends and that's usually what he's off doing. In order to keep us close even when he's away I write him little notes everyday. It's just something I've found helps me keep the connection. We also email each other pictures everyday, sounds silly but it's nice. To combat the loneliness I also have phone dates with my girlfriends why he's away, and I commiserate with my girls who have long distance relationships. Oh AND I spend a lot of time on TFO


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah you guys are helping me through this quite a bit...thx TFO

Photos huh, letters...


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 24, 2010)

terracolson said:


> Plus i am scared nelson my kick my rear, i hear he has a sideways landing that will scare the pants off of you..



Ugh so true! He's quite the troublemaker


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I admit I don't understand the above post at all...

I am sorry to hear you have time to be lonely--you seem always so occupied with Ximon, tortoises, enclosures, cats, dogs, yard remodel...

Part of it is just that February sucks because it's still winter and going outside isn't an option...I know you live in Sacramento, but even there it must be "winter" of some sort! 

My husband lives mostly in Miami right now...sits reserve in an apartment with 9 other pilots...he's always been gone a lot, on Alert or TDY's in the Air Force, then domiciled in New York for 19 years so had to "commute"...but now that he's a Captain he doesn't have the seniority to have a set schedule, he is "on call" most of the time...he's home less than 10 days a month and when here often has volleyball tournaments to ref all weekend. 

You're not alone! 

I bought Fred a Netbook for $350 last spring (also bought one for my two youngest kids)--they are a great deal, easy to travel with, and you can Skype (webcam) each other even from foreign countries...might want to give that option a try!


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

I might be having a pity party.. but my gripe is.. he is coming home for the weekend and then going out to a party!

I want him to come home and hang out with us! Not go hang out with his friends!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, you may have to meet him halfway...

If you don't want to attend the party, ask him to spend half the evening with you and Ximon--he could either hang out first and then go to the party late, or he could go party early but come home in time for some hanging out with his family...


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

I will see him some, i guess your a hard *** on me... i think i need it.. but just to get the rest of my whine out

He will get home at 4pm Friday
We will eat and he will leave at 7pm to go to Club Aura to DJ.. I have Ximon I cant go
We will be in bed at 3 when he gets home
Saturday we will hang out for the morning, then he will sleep from noon till 5 when he leaves to drive a hour away to the place, then he will come home Sunday around 9am and sleep on the sofa most of the day..

I guess if last weekend he would not have went out, i would not be so bummed... nor if i didnt feel a little distant


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 24, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> Boy thats a tough one. I have the cure, however!
> 
> Do a search for any post with the words "Maggie" and "Bob".
> 
> Take advantage of Maggies' humanitarian effort to make the world a better place. It works for me.



I think you have me confused with someone else...I am a solitary grumpy old lady trying to keep a freakin solitary grumpy escape artist who bit me again tonight. I don't do anything 'humanitarianly.' 'cept for Bob's world. I try hard to take good care of all my animals.
I went in for our usual nightly socialization and he had made so much of a mess in there from being held captive due to the cold pouring rain, I put his treat up on a shelf and started cleaning up the mess...how does he manage to put foot long turds in his water dish? Anyhow, I was picking up poop and sweeping and mopping and he walked over to me biting at the air and I told him he had to wait a minute until I was done and I reached down to pick up his nasty water dish and quick as a snap he bit off the tip of my finger. He actually bit off the flesh at the pad of my finger. Damn that hurt and bled for a long time. Why does water sting an open wound? Sure makes me not want to give him a treat then. I really am sorry I fed him so much by hand now he thinks I am something to eat I guess. Anyhow, now I have a raggetyass band aid on my finger. Why don't they make decent fitting Band Aids to wrap correctly around a finger?
For Sale, one 80 pound escape artist who bites the hand that feeds him and doesn't appreciate the great care given him or the money spent to make his living quarters wonderful! hahaha...oh no...he's not for sale, I will pay someone to take him...
Didn't mean to hijack your thread Terra...Be grateful you have a husband to miss....I hope this made you laugh some...


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

I love grumpy old ladies, That must be my and others attraction.

Oh i am not mad, i am sad, i just need a hug right now from him and then to yell at him to take out the trash..

Thats horrible about your finger...horrible....




maggie3fan said:


> Roachman26 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy thats a tough one. I have the cure, however!
> ...


----------



## dmmj (Feb 25, 2010)

new career for bob finger print removal service.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 25, 2010)

Chin up pet, I would certainately miss mine, hes so much help around the house and with the kids, we have also thought about him going back to the UK for work, but i work 12 hours a day mon to sat so the kids would have no one to care for them, By the way i go back to work on Monday after being in and out of psyciatric ward for depression and panic attacks, Dont fret this crisis cant last forever,can it? I hope not.Here in Spain alot of expats have packed up and gone back to their own country,Not me, not even if some one paid me to. My hubby wants to move back to Keystone Colorado, He worked there for 2 years, Must admit you have a beautiful,friendly and clean country,but then i only saw a bit of it and fell in love with Boulder.Any way as us Brits are supposedly say CHIN UP. Thinking of you..


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Yvonne, if you come to Colorado you have to stop off and visit Taco in Denver before you travel on to Boulder or Keystone! 

Terra, don't you have a good babysitter yet? You need to find one so you can have a little Terra time each week...it will be good for you, good for Ximon, and good for your hubby. 

Maggie, have you ever tried foxgloves? They are very soft and snug so you can do chores without them getting in the way and they are washable in case Bob manages to poop on them, and they may offer at least a little extra protection from the biter...

I don't know, but everything that's been happening with Bob recently really points in one inescapable direction...the kid's hit puberty! Think about it: the need to break away from Mom, the moodiness, the snapping, the messy room...teenagers!


----------



## terracolson (Feb 25, 2010)

I feel much better today guys! Thank you for getting me through yesterday...

Yvonne, i deal with anxiety and i have made it out of the depression.... After my son, my world went crazy..... It does get better I promise, you just need to find your triggers...

I have my own psych ward story, but its quite long, so hears is a quick one, they didn't have a high functioning bed for me, so i had to stay with the worse of the worse mental patients, avoiding being beaten up, deal with ever severe mental disorder and all to figure out.. dude i am so ok...

God had a bigger purpose for me and i found it that day.....there was a 19 year old schizophrenic who had been there for months, her mom came ever day and sang songs to her and read the bible to her....The day i came I brought my husbands Bob Marley Flag and put it under my pillow.. her eyes noticed it....with in two days, i had her speaking, i was telling the nurses all about it and how to reach her... I got her to go to the required meetings and she was out with in a month or two.. me i was only there 78 hours, but i forgot about me and helped her, which helped me....

She phoned me a year ago and thanked me.... Sabrina was her name...she would be 24 now....


Can you hijack your own thread?


----------



## terryo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow! I just saw this thread and don't even know what to say. At one point in my life trying to raise 4 sons, at the time, and being mostly alone, I too had a breakdown. After lots of therapy, I found that if I couldn't leave my kids, they would have to come with me. I started hiking, herping in the near-by woods. We have lots of trails here for this. My kids loved it and so did I. It brought us so close. All my boys are two years apart, so at that time they were 8, 6, 4, and 2. I still take all my grand kids through the same trails. I also made sure I got a babysitter every two weeks to get out with a friend. You HAVE to make some time you YOU. Save up your change...I still do this....then take that money and go get yourself a complete spar day. Hair, nails....the works. You won't believe how great you'll feel....away from your kid, laying there just relaxing for a few hours. You deserve it.
Sorry...I may be way off base here...but your guy sounds a little selfish to me.
Hope today is much better for you. Hugs...........


----------



## terracolson (Feb 25, 2010)

He is working on his issues... As i work on mine.. Oh i so need a spa day yes... Thats why i love our Clubs meetings, i get to leave my son with a friend and go visit all the local Sacramento Turtle and tortoise club members and have show and tell....

Well i think today we need to go on a walk.... i just hope it gets above 52 degrees


thx again


----------



## Candy (Feb 25, 2010)

bikerchicspain said:


> Chin up pet, I would certainately miss mine, hes so much help around the house and with the kids, we have also thought about him going back to the UK for work, but i work 12 hours a day mon to sat so the kids would have no one to care for them, By the way i go back to work on Monday after being in and out of psyciatric ward for depression and panic attacks, Dont fret this crisis cant last forever,can it? I hope not.Here in Spain alot of expats have packed up and gone back to their own country,Not me, not even if some one paid me to. My hubby wants to move back to Keystone Colorado, He worked there for 2 years, Must admit you have a beautiful,friendly and clean country,but then i only saw a bit of it and fell in love with Boulder.Any way as us Brits are supposedly say CHIN UP. Thinking of you..




This is a nation wide group and it's the only thing that helped me get my life normal again. I checked and their in Spain also. I'm not sure if there's meeting near you, but please check I know that it worked for me and I had panic attacks for 12 years and now I am very happy. I don't like to see people suffer either and most of it is just a lack of the right information to help them see clearly again. Let me know if you have any trouble with the site. I went to this group for 3 years or more and love it. Nothing else was able to do for me what this did.

http://www.lowselfhelpsystems.org/about/history.asp[hr]
I'm afraid Terra that I just might have something to do when he finally came home.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2010)

Candy said:


> I'm afraid Terra that I just might have something to do when he finally came home.



I'm with Candy on this one. I think he's being very selfish.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 26, 2010)

Well we talked last night and he agreed after this weekend he will take a break... I am happy about that... but he cant back out this weekend, people are driving 2 hours to see him and other dj's...and we dont want to pay these people back for there loss of ticket sales..if he doesnt show...so... i bought flower seeds and have plans to play in some dirt!!!


----------

